# Jointer/ Planer Combination Machine



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I am looking for a jointer/ planer combo machine to replace my Ryobi AH115. I have narrowed it down to these three:

Grizzly G0660X
Mini Max FS30 Smart
Grizzly G0633

I own two other Grizzly machines and am very happy with them. The G0660X is roughly the same price as the Mini Max, but is 16 inch in lieu of 12 inch and has a longer jointer bed. The Grizzly G0633 is very close to the Mini Max for about $2500.00 less. I worry about the hinged jointer tables holding any adjustment due to their hinged design. I also cant understand why there is not a combo machine out there that is like the Ryobi AH115 which requires no change over from jointer to planer.....Thanks, Mark


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Why a combo unit?*

I have a Min max FS 35 13" combo, but also have this 20 Grizzly planer at $1600 a great buy.http://www.grizzly.com/products/20-Planer/G0454
Their 12" jointer is $1800: http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-Parallelogram-Jointer-w-4-Knife-Cutterhead/G0609

Total for both $3400, 16" combo is $5000, You save $1600! Buy another tool for $1600 a 19" bandsaw! http://www.grizzly.com/products/19-3-HP-Extreme-Series-Bandsaw-with-Brake/G0514X2B
You have no money left to buy Beer! :laughing: bill
BTW I have the planer and the bandsaw myself. Great tools.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Bill. I am limited as far a space is concerned and am willing to accept that if this machine breaks down, I will lose both jointer and planer. My Ryobi AH115 has served me well since 1979, but is impossible to find part for. I own a Grizzly G1071 spindle sander and a G7948 drill press. I love both


----------



## Applecountry (Mar 8, 2012)

*Don't give up on your parts search for your AH115*

Woodmark:

You can still get most of the parts needed to maintain your Ryobi AH115 jointer/planer, but you need to get creative. I own six of these units and love every one of them - they are absolute work horses.

Believe it or not, there are many Makita parts (planers mostly) that fit the AH115 identically. Let me know which parts you are looking for and I will see if I can dig you up some of my sources. (I haven't bought any parts recently because I really stocked up about 18 months ago)

Armature and field can still be found - infeed/outfeed rollers can be re-surfaced at Western Roller in Oregon - bearings, chains, springs, etc. are mostly available locally. There are a couple of parts that I had a local machine shop make for me and all in all, they were more affordable than if I had ordered them from Ryobi (without the long wait)

You can contact me at [email protected]

Shaun R. 







WoodMark said:


> I am looking for a jointer/ planer combo machine to replace my Ryobi AH115. I have narrowed it down to these three:
> 
> Grizzly G0660X
> Mini Max FS30 Smart
> ...


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Any reason you ruled out the Felder Hammer A3-31 or A3-41? Especially with the most recent upgrades (locking fence, table lifts as one unit) it is the "hobby grade" J/P to own IMHO. The ease of adding extensions to the beds is great and you can have Felder install a Byrd head on either for an addtional $800.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This thread is 3 years old*

The advice may be sound, but probably not useful at this point to the OP:
His last post here was:







09-13-2010, 09:13 AM Replies: *3* 







*Powermatic new 20" planer $199.00!!!!?????* 
Views: *760* 
Posted By WoodMark 

Date of thread:
12-18-2009, 02:40 PM #*3* WoodMark 
Senior Member


----------

